# Replacing a Bath Faucet



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I need to replace the faucet on my bath at home, I can include a picture when I get home in a few hours but the problem is that it's an old bath and for the faucet it's got 2 holes for hot and cold that are 160mm apart, it's apparently hard to find a faucet that accomodates this setup, any recommendations or bits of advice?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Clawfoot tub?? Could be real hard to find....


----------



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

here it is:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a deck mount faucet.....and not cheap!! They do make those with adjustable swing arms to fit spacing from 3 3/8" to 7"......160mm = ~6.3". 

You may want to check eBay or a similar site that serves your area.

Do you have access to the plumbing (water lines) that are beneath the tub deck??


----------



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info, would this sort of thing do?
Clawfoot Tub Faucet - Deck Mount, Low Spout with Handshower, Adjustable Centers - Randolph Morris

I think I can probably access the pipes and such, I'll have to check later on though


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks like it will work....the supplier is in the US. Anything in your area??


----------



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

This looks promising: Kingston Brass KS267C Victoria 6-Inch Deck Mount Tub and Shower Faucet, Polished Chrome : Kingston Brass It looks like I just need the front part though that screws onto the bit that's actually hooked up to the pipes, it looks like I have some access to the plumbing below the deck though.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

With any luck, the span and threads might be a match and you can just replace the valve part without disturbing the supply pipes. You will need to stay with a local supplier........we use a different type of pipe thread in the US.


----------



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

From what very little I know about the UK building, everything may not be metric.

Just exactly what is wrong with the current one? If it is leaking, where?.
Seats can be cleaned up, new washer can be generally be done, packing can be replaced, etc.

BG


----------



## Jdudeo (Jul 12, 2011)

Basically it's really old and has a whole load of limescale build up on the inside so no water gets through it, also the hose for the showerhead is pretty much screwed.


----------

